# Ride From Seattle To Vancouver and Party (RSVP) Ride Report



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Cascade bike club puts on a bunch of rides throughout the year in the Seattle area. After the madness of riding Seattle to Portland (STP) with 9000 of my closest friends, and putting the rides like Tour DAY Blast and RAMROD behind for the year, RSVP is a welcome ride. It is a couple thousand people, and it has a mellow fun vibe. 

I start out from home and ride along Lake Samammish to intersect the course north of Redmond.

From there one rides past this great little espresso stand in Snohomish. You then ride on this paved path for a while and after a few turns and jogs you wind up along Puget Sound outside Bellingham.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Since I had my fenders, we were protected by the rain gods. After about 130 miles I ended day 1 in Bellingham. Day two we crossed the border at the "truck crossing." No worries with your passport. Before you cross the border, you ride along this road where the U.S. is on one side, and Canada is on the other. Yes, there are cameras pointed at that ditch.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You get a real variety of roads on this ride. Here are some of the shots moving closer to Vancouver.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Entering Vancouver is fun. You ride past residential streets, into China Town, along the waterfront, and pop out near Stanley Park.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Now here's something I didn't expect to see. Vancouver has a booming film business, and this street was closed to film a winter scene. No, it wasn't that cold.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Munchkinhead drove up -- well, really Mom drove up with Munchkinhead -- and we played in the park.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JP said:


> Cascade bike club puts on a bunch of rides throughout the year in the Seattle area. After the madness of riding Seattle to Portland (STP) with 9000 of my closest friends, and putting the rides like Tour DAY Blast and RAMROD behind for the year, RSVP is a welcome ride. It is a couple thousand people, and it has a mellow fun vibe. ......



Man you must have worked yourself into some kind of shape this year. It has somehow slipped my mind that in the Pacific NW the summer is the best time of year to ride.

Around here we kind of just hunker down and survive this time of year........


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Man you must have worked yourself into some kind of shape this year. It has somehow slipped my mind that in the Pacific NW the summer is the best time of year to ride.
> 
> Around here we kind of just hunker down and survive this time of year........


I've lived in the PNW for 48 years and this summer has been the worst ever. Lots of clouds, low temperatures, rained like crazy yesterday. Summers here in the past were to die for with low humidity and sunshine. I feel like I missed out after riding in the rain all winter. There, I'm done now.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I will do it with you next year. I'll bring the killer draft.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

wasfast said:


> I've lived in the PNW for 48 years and this summer has been the worst ever.


This is only my 11th year in Oregon, but +1. WTH is it raining? It feels like October  

At least my electric bill is lower since I've barely used my A/C all summer


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*yes, terrible summer*



wasfast said:


> I've lived in the PNW for 48 years and this summer has been the worst ever. Lots of clouds, low temperatures, rained like crazy yesterday. Summers here in the past were to die for with low humidity and sunshine. I feel like I missed out after riding in the rain all winter. There, I'm done now.


I feel your pain. The weather around here this summer has been abysmal. I got poured on this weekend. I kept thinking....summer is coming, summer is coming - and now it is nearly the end of August and we are still waiting.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Rsvp*

I have often thought about doing that ride. I have cycled a lot in Whatcom county and in and around Bellingham. There are some great country roads. The chipseal surface can be a little annoying, but I see you have a bike that handles those very well.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Threads like this really aren't good for me to read. I spent six years in the Kitsap Penn before coming back to Michigan....threads like this will have a magnetic pull on me...soon I'll see myself looking at realestate.
Man I miss that area!! Doesn this tour have a stop at Celcils?


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*I dunno*



oarsman said:


> I feel your pain. The weather around here this summer has been abysmal. I got poured on this weekend. I kept thinking....summer is coming, summer is coming - and now it is nearly the end of August and we are still waiting.


Can't say it has been all that bad in Portland...I have no need for 100+ deg days. But, the humidity has been a little silly and it does feel more like June than August. Still, I've been able to get in a lot of good riding in the mornings when it is still nice and cool...which is my favorite anyway. 

It was strange though to be riding up Rocky Point yesterday with mist rising through the forest and wet asphalt...felt very much like a spring day.

Today is especially beautiful. We should not complain.

BTW -- to the OP...beautiful pics. They are making me long for a trip to Vancouver...


----------



## slagle2son (Aug 23, 2007)

hey joe,
nice pics.
bagel


----------

